# Flieger Friday: Damasko DC 56 Review



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

Great summary!

It's hard to understand the extreme price difference between this and an IWC Pilot Chrono. Printing is precise, hand work is good, steel spec is clearly a step up, and one could argue the movement, crown and pushers are as good or better. There is one flaw I can't quite understand. The separation of the Damasko logo and the day date window. It's almost like they only have one way to do the logo as it's clearly adopted from their DA series of watches. (This can't be true as their larger models have the logo elsewhere.

Dropping in a couple of lume shots of the fully lumed cream dialed DC57. There aren't many options for a chronograph you can use in the dark.


----------



## watchman67 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice watch but I need to have a bezel, make mine DC 66.


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

yycgee said:


> There is one flaw I can't quite understand. The separation of the Damasko logo and the day date window. It's almost like they only have one way to do the logo


I own a DC57, and subjectively I feel the layout balances-out the dial very well.

Objectively, the date wheels are fixed sizes, so if you positioned them in-line with the *3*, they would impinge upon the printed number itself - meaning it would need to be incomplete, smaller or omitted - and that really would look poor. FWIW, I think Damasko made the right design choice.

I'm just back from 2 week holiday in the rain-lashed UK where my 8 year old DC57 has been my daily wearer in all conditions outdoors, naturally it never missed a beat:


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

Good point on the date window design choice. But you’d think because of that they would have just lowered the logo up against the date window a little more. Should be able to print that anywhere so I struggle to buy that they are stuck to it from their DA dials or others where the cross hairs occupy that empty space. 

Great pick btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earlofsodbury (Dec 4, 2019)

I guess at the end-of-the-day this comes down to personal preference. I can see why they did it, it sits evenly in the context of all that surrounds it, and it just plain doesn't bother my eye - especially in-the-metal, close-up photographs tend to exaggerate characteristics unflatteringly. Hopefully familiarity will blind you to it so you can enjoy the watch 100%! 

And thanks, a rare decent photo; my Pic-Fu skills are weak...


----------

